# Has this happened to anyone else?



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

A client was asking about how my divorce was going and while I was explaining some details with her I got to wondering something. Has anyone been in the situation where the OP's W or H knew about the affair and just didn't care that it was happening? Maybe he/she even encouraged it?


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

It happens. When I was a kid my mom was the OW with this fat dbag Ron. They carried on for probably 10 - 15 years and were plainly open about it. His wife micki knew all about it as did everyone else. She even hung at the same bar. It was weird, you would swear the guy was single. :scratchhead:

The only thing I could ever figure was that she stayed with him for his money which was precisely the reason my mom was doing him. 

She passed away about 10 years ago and I still have in my possession from her personal belongings an engraved cigarette lighter that he gave her as a gift. The inscription reads "Mrs. Jones"

Cheers,

Rotor


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rotor....what state and city was this....my mothers name was Mickie and told me that her commonlaw husband had an affair....Mickie is not a common name for a woman....


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

This would have been Mountain View California circa 1970's


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

Craggy456 said:


> A client was asking about how my divorce was going and while I was explaining some details with her I got to wondering something. Has anyone been in the situation where the OP's W or H knew about the affair and just didn't care that it was happening? Maybe he/she even encouraged it?


personally, no. but tks to TV & the news blabbing everyones biz (esp Jerry Springer...lol)
or trash, in this case, YES.

do believe when its seen its seen/accepted (somewhat) in lower
social economic circles, for obvious reasons (desperation/dispair,
economic/emotional survival, etc)

strikes me always as trailer-trash mentality; sorry if that makes
me a snob in some eyes but its basically true.


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree about the trailer trash mentality but think this might be more common in upper social economic circles since all of this takes money. I know in Ron's case he spent money like it was water and five star restaurants was the way he rolled.


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

oh...my mother lived on the other side...east coast.....


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Craggy your avatar is gonna trigger somebodies epilepsy. Gives me a headache looking at it lol.

And to your question, yes it has happened.

Cuckolds, gold diggers (guys and girls), marriage of convenience (citizenship, etc..). Lots of cases where the other spouses doesn't really care.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been there.
I found it less demanding that my wife found a boytoy, so I could be relieved af my duties as a husband.
As long as I never found out (don't ask don't tell)and as long as she stopped complaining about how crappy her marriage was....I didn't give a damb.

My point was to just leave me alone and give me sex when I wanted it. Other then that my marraige was about as unhealthy as it gets.


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

As has been said some people just don't seem to care, other keep it quiet and still other openly flaunt it. My parents (who had a highly disfunctional marriage) at different times both saw other people (whether the other really knew I don't know, but neither seemed concerned about us children knowing or seeing) and had a third party in their bed room at times. The two worst instances that I recall are my Mother's boyfriend remodeling part of the house that we (my brothers and parents) lived in. Not sure if my Father knew it was her boyfriend. The second is a good friend of my Fathers killing himself accidently (playing around with a loaded gun) while my Father was seeing this guys wife. That seemed to change my Fathers outlook on things though.


----------

